# Australian Taxation Office app for sole traders



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

*ATO app makes tax time easier for sole traders*









*14 August 2017*

If you're a sole trader, the ATO app gives you a quick and easy way to complete your tax time tasks anytime, anywhere.
*ATO Online services:* log in to lodge your income tax return with myTax, then track your return's progress.
*Voice authentication:* set up your voiceprint for fast, easy and secure access to our online services (no need to find your myGov username and password!).
*Payment plan estimator:* if you're expecting a tax bill, use this to work out an affordable payment plan, then set it up using ATO Online services.
*myDeductions:* quickly share the income, expenses and car trips you've recorded throughout the year with your tax agent or upload it to prefill your tax return.
The ATO app is handy all year round, with great tools like:
Tax withheld calculator: work out how much tax to withhold from a worker's pay.
Fuel tax credit calculator: work out how much you can claim.
Key dates: set important tax and super reminders and alerts.
Business performance check tool: check the financial health of your business and compare yourself against others in your industry.
Make tax time easier with the ATO app.

Remember, registered tax agents and BAS agents can help you with tax and super advice.

*Next step:*
Download or update the ATO app today.
External Link https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/australian-taxation-office/id664461825 External Link

*Find out about:*

ATO app
Lodge online
myDeductions

(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...-time-easier-for-sole-traders/?sbnews20170822)


----------

